# New Pics



## jorrdan19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey, I just joined this forum, just wanted to know if you guys could give me come input on my pics?

Side Chest.bmp

Lat Spread.bmp

Rear Lats.bmp

Ab's.bmp


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

nice and lean mate, I would say very good potential with a bit more mass stuck on.


----------



## jorrdan19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Cheers mate. Im looking at putting some mass on over the winter months, ive only been training a year so ive got plenty of time yet, im only 19.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Realy good condition dude. As Biker says get some weight on you and youll go far.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

definetly, how long have you been training for Jordan??


----------



## jorrdan19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks, A year now, I find it really hard to put weight on though.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ecto like me, annoying huh?? Just eat and eat and eat some more.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Very lean, leaner than me anyway 

Just need the mass now, whats your diet look like, also what you weighin ?


----------



## jorrdan19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I eat pretty clean most of the time, ive upped my calories recently though to try and add some mass. Last time I weighed myself I was just under 12 stone


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

mate at 19 and only training for 1 year give yourself a big pat on the back!

what's your daily diet? if you're struggling to put weight on someone may be able to help.


----------



## jorrdan19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Just a pretty basic diet plenty of protein (about 170 grams a day), complex carbs and very little fat, i eat 5 times a day and supplement with creatine and whey protein


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

if you have the time mate, could you give a breakdown of what each meal is and what time you have it at?


----------



## jorrdan19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I work out in the morning from 7 til 8.30 so I have 30g of protein before i go to the gym, a cup of oatmeal with 30g of protein after the gym and 10g of creatine. Tuna and pasta for my dinner, tuna or a shake mid afternoon, then just meat and two veg for tea.


----------



## Susan (Oct 22, 2004)

Jordan, although u may look very good in the pictures, i really dont think u need to put on anymore weight.

Its unhealthy eating too much protein as it can drastically effect the kidneys, it scares me even more knowing that you already eat 170g of protein per day, as this is far too much for the body to take, and whats worse is now your all telling him that he should be eating more than that.

Please dont raise your food intake, you look fantastic as you are.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

based on what research is 170g of protein "too much for the body to take" some silly study from 30 or 40 years ago based on poor dietry knowledge and also based on non active people at a rough guess or even worse just the usual rumour mill. I've heard so many people over the years stating that too much protein is bad for the kidney's but who and what says is too much? and how often do the people that state these things think it's find do go out and get drunk every weekend eat junk food daily etc. How do people from some areas of the world survive on diets that are almost entirely protein and fat.

I've never been out of the normal range on either kidney or liver values (blood tests from a gp will show this) and I would eat much more than that and have done for years, and that's not to mention all the other 'supplements' I'm using 

How can anyone even suggest that a man who is so lean is eating too much? what is generally counted as a healthy bodyfat for a man is about 12-20% Jordan is probably not even as high as 12%.

Susan I can imagine you're clearly his girlfriend or sister or something similar and you're concerned about him but really eating is not unhealthy!

Jordan I would like to see more fruit in your diet, and some carbs pre-workout (a shake containing protein and carbs would do in place of the pre workout just protein shake. I similar shake late at night would also be cool.

Don't get stuck on just tuna, there's lots of other and in many cases better fish you can also eat, also swap it for tuna someday.

Try to avoid meals that are just protein (ie a protein shake) try and make every time you eat balanced with carbs, protein and some fats. and take a piece of fruit with all the main meals.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan said:


> Jordan, although u may look very good in the pictures, i really dont think u need to put on anymore weight.
> 
> Its unhealthy eating too much protein as it can drastically effect the kidneys, it scares me even more knowing that you already eat 170g of protein per day, as this is far too much for the body to take, and whats worse is now your all telling him that he should be eating more than that.
> 
> Please dont raise your food intake, you look fantastic as you are.


LOL.. you do realise you're saying that on a bodybuilding website, right?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

You've got a great base bro. Nice and lean. Definitely agree that you need more mass on you.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Susan said:


> Its unhealthy eating too much protein as it can drastically effect the kidneys, it scares me even more knowing that you already eat 170g of protein per day, as this is far too much for the body to take, and whats worse is now your all telling him that he should be eating more than that.


There is actually *no* scientific evidence whatsoever of kidney damage in normal healthy people with high protein diets.

It's one of the great bodybuilding myths perpetuated by the media.



L


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

pretty good mate very dry indeed, get the mass packed on, and get some more pics done.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, this guys is really lean.

Biker said 12% but I think it might be less than that.

As far as the diet is concerned. My opinion is that you need more whole food and less shakes. Meat has stuff in it like Zinc, (which is good for the immune system and testosterone production and healing of bones), Iron (which helps oxygen transfer in the blood), CLA (substance in beef fat that is a known anti-oxident and anti-cancer), among many other things.

Many cultures were raised on protein and fats like the Eskimos. Very little carbs and they did not suffer from kidney failure, heart desease, and NO cavities in their teeth, oh even scurvey either.

Stay away from the processed foods and hydrogenated oils like the plague. McDonnalds will kill you faster than anything.

Again, you look really good and eat some fruit in the morning.

As Biker said ballance your diet with proteins, fats and carbs (good ones).


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Damn ur lean bro..Whats ur body fat at.Add some mass and you'll look the biz.Good job for 19..


----------



## jorrdan19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for your comments, last time I checked my body fat was around 12% but Im not sure how accurate it was, i could well be below that now, i would never really like to exceed 12%


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Susan said:


> Jordan, although u may look very good in the pictures, i really dont think u need to put on anymore weight.
> 
> Its unhealthy eating too much protein as it can drastically effect the kidneys, it scares me even more knowing that you already eat 170g of protein per day, as this is far too much for the body to take, and whats worse is now your all telling him that he should be eating more than that.
> 
> Please dont raise your food intake, you look fantastic as you are.


Crap

If he wants to be huge thats his choice, u don't see older bodybuilders racing for kidney transplants do you?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

flex wheeler, tom prince just two recent ones with screwed kidneys but anyway thats a combination of gear EXTREME diets and supplementation


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Susan said:


> Jordan, although u may look very good in the pictures, i really dont think u need to put on anymore weight.
> 
> Its unhealthy eating too much protein as it can drastically effect the kidneys, it scares me even more knowing that you already eat 170g of protein per day, as this is far too much for the body to take, and whats worse is now your all telling him that he should be eating more than that.
> 
> Please dont raise your food intake, you look fantastic as you are.


Susan....thanks for your input, its important for us as bb'ers to have such a knowlegable person reminding us that we are not only doing it all wrong, but also that we are ignorant to such an extreme degree that we will all harm ourselves.

Now you go and enjoy your macdonalds lunch....oh and remember to have a pack of smokes and a few glasses of wine too :beer:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol jimmy


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

Susan said:


> Jordan, although u may look very good in the pictures, i really dont think u need to put on anymore weight.
> 
> Its unhealthy eating too much protein as it can drastically effect the kidneys, it scares me even more knowing that you already eat 170g of protein per day, as this is far too much for the body to take, and whats worse is now your all telling him that he should be eating more than that.
> 
> Please dont raise your food intake, you look fantastic as you are.


there is absolutely no evidence to support that high protein diets are bad for ur kidneys IF you have healthy kidneys in the first place.

its pseudoscience cause high protein diets MIGHT cause increased ammonia in kidney damaged rats... i dont consider myself a rat.... neither do i have problems with my kidneys... countless bloodtests have proved it.

and 170gr of protein is toooooo little is my opinion.. especially for an ectomorph like Jordan. I eat over 320gr of protein a day and 85% of which comes from meat and eggs...

flex wheeler has been abusing drugs even before he started bodybuilding, nough said and tom princes kidneys where damaged by excessive chronic abuse of advil.....

Jordan u look lean and seperated.. but i think u need more mass (depending on ur goals really) and in my opinion ur diet needs alot of adjusting cause u look like a hardcore ectomorph. thats why u have a hard time putting on weight.

i do think that ur less than 10% bodyfat.. however.. do u drink alcohol???


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

You're looking great bro. Id kill to be that cut.

By the way -you re from Hadfield right? isn't that where they film the League of Gentlemen?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jimmy, you are too funny. 

Oh don't forget the single biggest cause of kidney failure is high blood pressure.

So much for the protein thing


----------

